# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتدي الانواع الاخري برنامج windows 7 لجميع الجوالات بصيغة jar

## mohamed73

*وصف البرنامج : عرض على شكلwindows7 على جوالك*      *  اسم البرنامج :windows 7*  *  النـســـــخـــة : v1.00*  *  الصـــيــغـــة : jar*  *  الحـ،ـجــ ـ ــم : 1.42mb*  *  التوافـق : كل الجوالات*  **   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله كل خير
اخى الكريم

----------

